# Motivation Thread-100 ride goal



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I really liked the thread that was going on last year, where folks aimed to ride 100 times in the year. I think we should start one for 2015.

I have been having trouble finding motivation to ride as much as I should and as much as my boys need. I rarely make new year's resolutions, but this year I did. I want to stop making excuses and get out and ride. My goal is 100 rides this year.

Starting to break down my reasoning for losing motivation I think it comes down to not having any clearly defined goals. I used to show and I used to be in pony club, both of which were very structured and I had a lot of focus. Same with polo. Now that I have horses in my backyard and miles of trail access across the street, I seem to not be as motivated :shock:.

So my solutions: accountability and goal setting. Coming on here and fessing up when I don't ride or tracking when I do ride should help with accountability. And my goal is broadly 100+ rides in 2015 (1 ride every 3 or 4 days, should be doable!). Trail rides or arena rides, where I am going to read up and focus on Western Dressage.

*Who else is in?*


Ride #1 (1-5-15) I am happy to say I got a ride in last night after work. It was short, since I had about 45 minutes of light left when I got home. But I threw my stuff inside, ran out, did a quick groom and rode Cruiser for about 20 minutes. After a long and low trot warm up we worked on leg yield and shoulder fore.


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm in! One of my goals this year is to track our mileage and rides... more miles in the saddle!

I went on a ride Sunday, so 1/4/15 was our first ride of the year!

It is extremely muddy here, extremely. So, the trails were a little unsuitable to ride in. We did a really small "trail" ( if you want to call it that) off of the driveway and then around the property. Lasted all of 20-25 minutes. Then we set up some barrels on the driveway and practiced some on leg cues and reigning. After that, we did a little groundwork and then she was fed and turned back out. All said and done, about an hours worth of riding/groundwork. Better than nothing!!


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

1/4/15 - First ride of the year. Cold & mud, so it was brief. Focused on maintaining energy and balance through walk/trot/stop/back transitions. I am determined to get this now-4 yr old going well under saddle in 2015!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

my goal is to ride 125 times this year or 250 hours.. not doing too good, haven't ridden yet.. and don't know how the rest of this month is going to go, due to snow, ice, and no indoor arena.. I haven't ridden in a few weeks though, so I am going through withdrawals so I may have to bite the bullet and just keep to the roundpen and walk just to get a ride soon though:lol:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'd love to do 100 rides... Just gotta see if/when I can ride at all ;-; Wish me luck. For now, I'm just visiting as often as I can... Does that count? xD


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Bah, yesterday I got to work early and was going to head home early, but lo and behold as I back my car out of my spot I hear this ungodly screeching. Called DH to come follow me to the tire/brake center just incase it was a joint or a belt and I exploded on the road. Luckily it was just a rock between a pad and the rotor, but that ate up almost 2 hours and the remaining daylight, so no ride


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

No ride yesterday due to stomach bug (yuck) but just got done with an hour ride on Chief. It was a great ride, too. Worked on neck reining which is new to him, and put him in a shanked bit for the first time. He is such a quick learner, it's hard to remember not to throw too much new stuff at him all at once.

How are you all doing? Getting rides in?


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

2nd short ride of the year in the books. Only about 80x80' of the arena was useable/not-muddy, so we played with ground poles and cones at a walk/trot.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

*Ride #1 Dewey Tues Jan 13th 2015*

I had decided on a New Year's Resolution to ride Dewey twice a week to get back into riding condition for my training endeavor with Chief.

With the exception of maybe 3 or 4 short rides on Dewey, I have not ridden in well over one year since Elwood became ill, he passed away in Nov 2013. 

Dewey was formerly my horse, but is now my daughter's and is kept at a boarding barn about 6 miles from where I keep Chief. 

Tuesday and Thursday are the days he is available for me to ride.

I did go and ride on Dec 30th, however the barn was closed on New Years Day. Enter severe winter weather and other excuses until today.

So I am joining this group for additional motivation, unreal to me that I can't get to a nice barn with a nice indoor arena only 5 & 1/2 miles from me. But I do.

Ride #1 today Tues Jan 13th 2015. 

Got going late so decided to use the bareback pad to save time as needed to be at Chief's barn by 5pm to meet the farrier. 

Wow, more sore than I was on Dec 30th when I rode in a saddle.


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

I'm plenty motivated but the weather and/or other responsibilities/schedules get in my way!! Very muddy at the barn, but I'd ride in the driveway if need be...lol...My problem is being able to get there more often. I did ride New Year's Day, but havent been able to since then. But, I'm in!! I have no idea if 100 rides will be easily do-able or difficult for me...I only get to go to the barn once or twice a week,and not that often twice a week....52 weeks in the year..LOL..but rarely, I get to ride several times in a week--only when I'm in a multiday clinic or event. 
So, we'll see! 
Fay
P.S. If I take a long break in between them, can I count two rides in one day? arena rides... 
P.P.S. we have a thread for distance ridden for the year, and this one for number of times riding....maybe we also need one for # hours in the saddle...LOL


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Two rides in a day is absolutely fine to count twice! I plan on counting that way myself, such as riding both horses in a day.

I am eagerly awaiting Spring, when I have more time after work to get rides in! At this rate, I need to do a lot of riding when the weather clears, lol!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

well I am up to a whole whopping 1 ride.. go me..LOL this 18 inches of snow/ ice, sub zero temps, no indoor arena, and getting dark at 4:30 PM is getting to me, is it spring already:lol:


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

So far, 2 completed ( one very short one)... but I am going on a long one this Saturday! If I can get up to 4-5 for the month of January, I'll be pleased with that


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

So far I have 3 rides this year! Two in groups and one on my own. I'm keeping track of miles in another thread. Going out again on Sunday with a few people (or that's the plan, anyway) so I feel like I'm doing alright so far. It's been very cold here for the past few weeks so getting out isn't easy, but on the bright side the trails are beautiful with all the snow on the trees!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Whoooo~ Keep it up, everyone!

I'm only at two visits... been so busy with this dang healing. Hoping to get another one in tomorrow!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

*Ride #2 Thurs 01-15-2015 Dewey*

Got a late start again but had already decided to go with the bareback pad.

Dew seemed a bit off on right hind at a trot, he had just seen Chiropractor on Wed so I stuck with a walk, for almost an hour. He and I were both moving much looser by the end 

He has had past history of trouble with right hind, previous Chiro said thinks it is centered in the pelvic area. Don't know what this one says, his second visit. I'll be checking with my daughter.

Got to go see Chief now and do my work there. Then pick up my Mom for the weekend.


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

I just found this thread.... I'm in! I've ridden four (or five?) times this year so far. Twice with my son on his pony and the rest on the trails or schooling in the field. Super-dry here so no problems with mud, but the short days at present make it hard to ride as much as I'd like. 

I know what you mean about lack of motivation sometimes, OP, but I always find it's worth the effort to get out of the coffee chair lol and fit an afternoon ride in before it's time to fix the goats for the night. Today's really windy and I haven't got time to ride, so I'll do the next best thing - write and read about horses on HF ;-)

Yesterday's ride was great. Macarena was really good, did some great canter work, and towards the end DH came up the field on his dirtbike (he prefers wheels). Our horses are both used to them, so not problems there, but she gets excited because sometimes I let her race them (we always lose). So when DH set out she bunched up, waiting for the ok, hoping for a run. She had worked so well I gave her a squeeze and wow, did she just leap forwards like the wind! She has a great sprint on her. She galloped right back to the yard, so then I had to take her back out to the field to cool off, and walk quietly home so we don't encourage bad habits.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PSNapier (Oct 23, 2012)

I'd join in since it sounds like a way to do a fun little riding-log, but considering I'm lucky enough to get to ride 6 days a week, sometimes twice a day, I'd feel like I was cheating! :lol:

Good luck to everybody, go ride those ponies. <3


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I've had 3 rides as for one - a long one, when we moved barns, and two short ones since then, as we don't have an outdoor arena and the weather (thus, the ground) has been quite horrid, besides, I get to the barn only after dark on working days, so I can't really go trail riding whenever I'd like right now. 

I do believe I'll get to 100 rides easily once the ground dries and the evenings are light.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

RIDE #3!!!! 
Got an hour+ ride in on Cruiser. I can't believe how great he is despite a sporadic riding schedule. Worked on picking up the left lead and on backing straight.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm working towards 2-400 this year..LOL. Two horses as of next saturday and hopefully some training horses throughout the year. I'll be riding said gelding eveey possible day to get him ready for RRP/UXS and Alahna as well for all the shows I want to attend this year.
I already went for my first two rides of the year, I'll most likely have my third tomorrow. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lcarolyn (Dec 23, 2013)

*Great idea*

I would love to do this. I have set weak goals for myself, like I will ride 2 or 3 times in the week ahead. Looking at 100 rides for the year puts a new spin on it and checking in on this thread will be encouraging. I rode today for the first time this year. I rode bareback for about 20 minutes, but it's been a while so it felt really successful. It is supposed to rain tomorrow, but Monday looks nice!


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

4 rides in this so far this year.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

4th ride today, had a very nice trailride in the woods, 1.5hrs long (mostly at the walk, as it was slippery).


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

Had my 1st ride of the year today. My neighbor and I took 2 of my horses, Vegas and Gilbert, out for a trail ride. We we only out about 1.5 hours. It was fun. I'm getting my confidence back after falling off Vegas a few months ago and brusing my tail bone. Vegas is green broke, so my more experience neighbor has mostly been riding him to help me put some miles on him. 

Vegas has always been spooky around ponds. My friend who owns the property where we ride used his dozer to dig a shallow area about 10x20ft that fills up with water when it rain. About 3 weeks ago, he acted like the water would attack him if he went anywhere near it. Today he walked through it like it was nothing. Here's a picture of his 1st splashing adventure in water. Disregard the date on the camera. I need to reset it.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Ride #4 today. Put Chief in a hackamore and he did awesome! Better than in either bit I have tried him in. 
Also, I'm not counting it as a ride, but I put Cruiser in the harness and long lined him while hubby drug a pole behind us. So much fun!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

dlady, that photo is awesome! Love it.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

*Ride #3 Tues 01-20-2015 Dewey*

Got my 3rd ride in today.

Started out from home with enough time to saddle up but stopped to turn in the rent at the office and got into a discussion with the landlord about the neighbor complaining about parking.

So only had enough time to brush off the saddle area, put on the pad and hop on. About 45 min or so of walk-trot. The hitch in his RH was much better.

I feel like I can get into the groove again


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Had my 3rd ride on Sunday, plan and hope to do #4 tomorrow. 

Fay


----------



## Cmck (Aug 3, 2014)

I'll join in. First ride of the year was New Year's Day, then 1-2-15, 1-3-15, 1-4-15, and 1-11-15, and 1-16-15. Can we count in ground work only days???


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Cmck said:


> I'll join in. First ride of the year was New Year's Day, then 1-2-15, 1-3-15, 1-4-15, and 1-11-15, and 1-16-15. Can we count in ground work only days???


You can count however you want, and set whatever goal you think is achievable but will still stretch you a bit.

We have one member who is aiming for 400 rides I believe.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh Boy! 

I have Chief, who is not started under saddle. If I were to count GW my numbers would increase dramatically. 

Chief is my primary motivation for riding Dewey, sort of to get my sea legs back. 

Of course this thread is making me accountable because he wouldn't tell anyone or mind if I skipped a few. LOL

:think: I could use some motivation with Chief, actually. 

I think I'll start a separate count; 

1 for Dewey Rides and 1 for Chief GW (and hopefully riding soon.)

How does that sound?


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

Ride #3 down... and when I say down, I do mean "down". Had my first fall off of my new mare this past weekend! In all actuality, it was the best possible fall to have  There was a big group of us ( 12 or 13, I think) riding through some really, really hilly and difficult terrain.

I was a little nervous because this was our first big ride together (I've only had her for 7 weeks), offsite and in this type of setting. Anyways, we are going up a steep ridge line, and my saddle turns. I hung on about oh---I'd say a solid 10 seconds before I realized it was best to just let go. Landed on some really soft rocks, but since I was wearing about 3 layers of clothing and was already at a weird angle going uphill, it wasn't that far of a drop. Pretty sure I was laughing the whole way down! She was fine, I was fine, everyone else was worrying over us-- but that was only 20 minutes in to a 5 hour trail ride! I made sure to triple check the cinch (definitely rider error on this one, she apparently takes HUGE breaths when you're tacking her up. Gotta be sure to check that a couple of times before rides like we went on).

The rest of the ride was perfect, we cantered for the first time together-- saw some beautiful Tennessee scenery and she was a champ all the way through!

Lesson learned, Noelle likes to fill her lungs full of mountain air when she sees a saddle.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

anndankev, Certainly track your GW with Chief, then! This thread is meant to encourage eachother in whatever we need encouragement with! Can't wait to hear how his first rides go later this year.

Rebel, I'm glad you are alright! I have had a saddle side around before, it is both bewildering and amusing. Can you ship me some of these "soft rocks" you speak of?! All our rocks are hard as nails.


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

Haha, must have been my adrenaline kicking in-- didn't hurt at all until the next morning!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

*Ride #4 Dewey Thurs 1/22/2015*

Got in Ride # 4 this afternoon, with enough time to saddle and everything. 

Indoor arena, walk-trot-canter, about 1hr15min.

Have to go to Chief's barn now, pretty sloppy there so may not catch up with Dewey Rides for a while.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

*GW #1 Chief Thurs 1/22/2015*

Well, Chief was turned out today so was a mud ball, specifically his 4 feet were mudballs. LOL

I am going to be a bit lenient in counting GW with him, due to his training level. I will include any training that is not from the saddle.

There were 3 horses turned out, and I have been working on leading all 3 in at once. 

Chief is the low-man and at first would not approach the gate until the other 2 were taken in. 

Cruise has been there longer than I have and has been a very mean leader, no one else will allow their horse turned out with Cruise. Except me, Elwood was turned out with him, and I did some double leading practice with them so Cruise knows some of my cues.

Rook, a TW gelding has boarded there in the past but not since I've been there, he was the boss over Cruise - Yeah, he is a good and fair leader. He quickly regained the #1 spot from Cruise in the 2 months he's been here. 

When I first tried bringing all 3 in together Rook hung back on the line, behind the others ?? And there was some fumbling in the aisle getting them peaceably into their own stalls. 

I took Chief and Cruise and worked them together once, line up boys, straighten up, how I want them backing and turning, etc...

Now this 2nd time I brought all three in Rook still hung back but Chief and Cruise were good boys and things went great.

Now for the mudball feet. The wash rack drain is frozen, the warm water hose is only 10 ft long and barely reaches the back door. Chief has not been great with baths. I took him out the back door and standing in the door way hosed his fronts off, he stood still. Then moved him to where the hose would reach his hinds, and he stood fine again.

I'm pleased.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

*GW 2 Chief 1-23-2015*

So my daughter has suggested that I apply for a place in a clinic at Equine Affair with Chief. She has been in 2 clinics there, last one a Mark Rashid clinic.

She thinks I should apply for 2 clinics: 

A one day John Lyons clinic using 4 horses 'one horse will be unbroken and he and its handler will focus on groundwork'.

The other a 4-day clinic Foundation First Colt Starting. by Guy McLean and Dan James, where each will train one unbroke horse to be ridden, horse must be halter broke.

I went out in the slop of the arena with Chief yesterday with a long line for one of the first times since his September to Xmas field rest for his leg. Was not real happy with the results, he was quite resistant to moving off pressure to the right shoulder.

Did get walk and trot online and beside me, on moving the forehand could get crossing over in front on the left side well enough. But on the right only after quite a bit of work got him moving sideways down the fence then could get a few steps (2 or 3) of just the right fore crossing in front.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

*GW 3 Chief 1-24-2015*

Today my daughter and son came out to make a video that hopefully could be used for an application to Equine Affair. We were all pretty happy about it, but of course will have to see what they come up as the video. 

I cannot do anything with videos or converting to youtube. Will have to leave that up to them.

First, the sloppy arena was occupied by another boarder, so went behind barn (the path to the turn out field) to show leading (but with a long line). Did not do great, he obviously wanted to go in the field. The people in the arena said they were ready to leave. Before we went though I tried the bridge.

There is a swale between the barn and field, I have made a bridge from flooring plywood and a special pallet, it has been drug across the usually dry ditch. Today filled with leafy water. Chief has been over it dry and filled with snow, but not with water. I sent him across, and drew him back, he rushed back. Circled him around the usual path and over the bridge. I asked him to stop on the bridge, but he did not. 

Daughter said it would be better if he wasn't rushing over it, so I stepped closer to it and asked him to go step-step-step and he did very well. I crossed it and did again from the other side, some 1 foot on then back off, 2 steps on then back off, to the middle, stand, and back off....

Went to arena, moved fore and hind, sent and stopped, backed and stopped. lead walk and trot. Circled walk and trot, all nice. Stopped, held his tail, touched nose to it. Head down, more circles, other side nose to tail. Using tickle of dressage whip moved HQ towards me in complete circle, then the other way. Would not ask him to canter in the slop.

Went back to barn, saddled, went to round pen. had to go in DEEP MUD of field to get to it but once there was much nicer sand surface than the arena. That is where my 3-step mounting block is. Did a bit of online under saddle walk-trot. Climbed block to second step (I'm afraid of heights). asked him to come up held onto him to get up the top step.

Had him come up and stand as if to be mounted from both directions, moving HQ back in if he drifted out.

Son and daughter wanted to see if he would canter with the saddle. I said never has with THIS saddle, has with others but usually crowhops to start. He cantered off well one direction, gave one small crowhop the other. 

Back to barn unsaddled. They packed up, I forgot to show hobbling, it was getting dark, so forget it.

So If I get a video from them or a you tube link, and feel ok with posting it I will certainly put it here.

Thanks if you read through all this. Any comments?


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

5th ride today, in the trails, bareback, which, in hindsight was NOT a smart idea, because my boy felt like a thousand dynamites today, and, although he tried his best and behaved very well almost till we were home, he spooked, bucked, lunged into a massive canter, then bucked some more until I went off and he went straight to the paddocks. Luckily, my fall was very soft and I didn't get injured in any way.


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

Yesterday I took Vegas out for a walk and did some groundwork with him while we were walking along the trails. A logging crew has been working out there and has cut a lot of new roads in for us to ride on. Vegas being reactive to new things, I wanted to see how he would do with me walking these new trails before I took him riding on them. He was the best horse I could ask for. Nothing spooked him. He jumped over logs, walked through puddles, sniffed the equipment that is still parked out there. I was so proud of him being on his best behavior.

Now today was not a good day to ride. I did about 5 minutes of groundwork with Vegas with him being what my trainer called advanced green broke before we went out on the trails. Everything started out great. I took Vegas through some puddles and let him have a splashing party. When we got to the end of the trail where you had to go over logs and down a hill to get back on the trail we stopped and enjoyed the view before we turned around to head back since a light rain had started falling.

This is where things got worse. Vegas threw his head up like he was sniffing the air, eyes wide. We headed for home and something hit me in top of the head. ICE. We were in the middle of a sleet and hale storm. The trees were doing the sending exercise with my horse. Every time the wind shifted he changed directions but kept getting closer to home. I had been working on my balance and was handling his spooks and direction changes without a problem. 

Now he seemed spooky and reactive until we came upon a water hole that he had to walk through to get home. He decided to stop in the middle of it and have a splashing party. I was glad that the water distracted him. But once out of the water he was jigging and reactive again. UNTIL, he came upon a clump of grass that he wanted to nibble on. Then I got to thinking, it's time for me to pull his union card. I ride with a halter and lead under his bridle while trail riding. I grabbed the lead and gave it 1 good hard yank, his head came up, he turned and looked at me then walked home like nothing had happened.


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

Ride #4 down today. It rained on and off, mostly ON-- so, I am now de-thawing with some vino and soup


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I was bad this week. The weather was lovely but I was in a funk for no particular reason. But I kicked my own butt and saddled Cruiser up today and I was so glad I did. We rode for an hour and introduced a new concept: dragging stuff from the horn. He did so great for his first attempt! A little bit of skittering about and some major side-eyeing but he got over it and even trotted a few laps with the pole. Then he even did a turn on the forehand and backed a few steps with it. 
When I dropped the rope and let him have a break he got a little squirrely which was odd. He got about 4 bucks out of his system, then settled nicely.
It is "Junuary" here at a warm 65 degrees f and poor Cruiser has his winter woolies, so he was soaked by the end of the ride.

Glad everyone getting those rides and gw sessions in! You all are inspiring me to keep it up. Thank you!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

*pic and vid from GW 3 Chief*

My son sent me a couple of screen shots 

















and some you tube links

first link is uncut part of the bridge section. Haven't looked at the second one yet.

I've never posted a youtube so I hope I get it right.

:think::think: I think I'll try in a separate post.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

*youtube ? from GW 3 Chief*


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

*EqAffair Application Video Version 1 - from GW3 Chief*


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YU-8suYp4Hk&feature=youtu.be



trying again

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YU-8suYp4Hk&feature=youtu.be

so how did I do it the first time that got the screen right in the post ???


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Had ride # 5 yesterday. Stayed at the barn, so in the paddock,round pen,and grounds aroundthe barn. We have several obstacles in the paddock and today or tomorrow II'm going to set up 3 more. I want to time myself as well as getting better quality not only for general principles (obedience ,relaxation and willingness) but I'm thinking about signing up for an ACTHA AOC in Feb. So yesterday we did 6 obstacles but I didn't time it. I'm pretty sure it was under 6 minutes. For ACTHA it will be 8 obstacles in 8 minutes. You are scored on each obstacle for a max of 20 points_10 for the rider and 10 possible for the horse. 
After the obstacles we did transitions along the rail, he would transition down from trot to walk with just a seat cue, which is an improvement but I had to add a bit of leg to get the transition up. Then we went in the roundp3n and worked on transitions with canter. It was still too wet-ish in the paddock for ME to be brave enough to ask for canter in there. 
Then we moseyed around the barn with some grazing time as well as working on getting turns with only seat and leg cues. I swear if its a turn in a direction that he wants to go he is like butter but otherwise he ignores seat , ...leg...., more Leg and I have to pick up th e rein.
Also in all 3 areas I thru in some sideways, backing,and yields. 
I reallllllly want to do a trail soon but I'm not sure how muddy it will be and if it will be worth the work of hooking up,loading,,,,trailering.....to end up finding a sloppy muddy trail. 
Weather permitting I will ride today and tomorrow.I'm off several days and hope to get in extra barn time.yay!
Fay


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

*Ride #5 Dewey Tues 1-22*

I missed posting on Tues and was going to put today in with it, but did not ride today.

I hurt my shoulder swinging a heavy saddle up to a rack. Have and old tendon injury there, too. Went to ER and have arm in sling right now until regular Dr sees it and maybe sends me for an MRI.

Tues went to ride with arm in sling. Used just the bareback pad and took it easy for a few minutes at walk-jog. Crossed my mind that maybe I should put a sling on both arms to keep my elbows in. LOL

Today went down and Dew was turned out, hasn't been enough turn out lately so just left him there.


----------



## Lcarolyn (Dec 23, 2013)

It sounds like quite an adventure! Lol!


----------



## Lcarolyn (Dec 23, 2013)

That is really brave of him! What a beautiful horse!


----------



## Lcarolyn (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi! Is your bareback pad one with a "girth" strap under the belly and stirrups? I'm curious because I bought one and before I used it heard that they can be dangerous, so I became too worried to use it.


----------



## Lcarolyn (Dec 23, 2013)

Oops! I thought my last few posts were directly in response to some of your posts (dlady; anndankev). I'm still learning how the forum works. Sorry about those posts! I had my second ride of the year yesterday and it was bareback in the snow. Awesome! We just got about 2 feet of snow this week and Cowboy went through it like a champ. So, only two rides in so far. I think I could get one in Sunday morning before it snows again. I hope so! Have fun riding everyone!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Lcarolyn, Hello and welcome to posting on the forum.

I have 2 bareback pads, neither have straps or stirrups. Both use your own cinch/girth. They are both made of heavy suede and underlined with medical felt. I love them, I favored the black one with english rigging, but my daughter took it away from me. 

Happily she keeps it at the barn where Dewey is so I am getting to use it with him now. It has a nice stiff nylon web running down the spine that I think diverts some weight like a channel. The drawback of it is that there is tacky material on the bottom of the felt, I'd rather it were not there.

The other is a early Parelli one I bought used pretty darn cheap from a friend many years ago. It has nice secure D rings attached by a sewn on latigo leather strap crossing over the back. Meant to be used with a regular tie strap and off billet. Not wanting the bulk of a tied strap by my knee I just use 2 off billets, and change the cinch to fit the horse.


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

Lcarolyn said:


> It sounds like quite an adventure! Lol!



Yes it was an adventure. It was fun in spite of the rain and ice. I enjoy spending time with my horses. They trust me even when I take 1 out alone. My riding instructor/trainer give me assignments on riding and ground work. Tomorrow morning I will take my 19 year old out and practice on him. I usually keep him out for about 2 hours with rest breaks for both of us.

Tomorrow afternoon, I'll take Vegas out for a ride. Under normal conditions, when Vegas spooks, he'll stop, turn to look at me and wait for me to tell him to walk on. Nothing dramatic since I sent him back for a 30 day refresher.

I'll post how our rides went later tomorrow evening.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Oy this week was awful at work. Meetings had me late and home after dark. Today and tomorrow should be good but cold. But I have layers! No excuses!

Fay, how do you like the ACTHA events? I am currently considering signing on as a host with them.

Anndankev, your Chief is so handsome! Looks like you are doing great with him.

Good work everyone!


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

4th ride.

Took Gilbert out for exercise today. Did some groundwork and let him relax for about 15 minutes before we went out on the trails. We didn't get to ride very long, maybe 30 minutes, before I started hearing gun shots. Deer hunters in the area. I'm so glad that today is the last day for deer season.

Because of hunters, I didn't get to ride Vegas today. Rain is expected tomorrow. Hopefully I can get up early and ride before it start raining.


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Karliejay, I really like the ACTHA trail rides (CTC) . I haven't done an AOC (Arena obstacle competition--f or those unfamiliar with ACTHA). In didn't get to do a single ACTHA ride last year because the dates of ones I would have done conflicted every single time with other events that I had committed to. I reallllly hope to do some rides this year. I'm not too certain about the aocs though. Running the pattern and trying the obstacles would be fun, but 8 minutes in an arena VS a hour trail ride for almost the same price just doesn'tadd up to me. Plus if an aAOC is the only thing offered ,I don't think it would be worth the trouble or expense to get there for only a turn or two at an 8 min. Course. . I would only do it if its very close an d then just for Sonny to get the experience.The one I'm considering in Feb is literally a 10 minute ride on Sonny to get there, maybe less. 

We had ride 6 on Thurs and ride 7 today,BTW.

Fay


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Had my sixth ride yesterday and got a complimentary mad gallop in the trails with it. My boy is quite...fizzy right now.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Had my 6th ride on Saturday on little Chief. It was not what I planned at all, but productive none-the-less. 

My plans: ride down the hill to BLM and trot our favorite 3 mile loop.
His plan: balk at the hill (on our property) and throw a tantrum when asked to move. 

We spent a good 10 minutes trying to get on the same page. I finally turned around and went to the arena and ran his butt around. Returned to the hill and basically smacked him down it. Got to the bottom, turned around and trotted back up. Turned around and struggled back down it, back up, back down, back up, back down, 7 or 8 times. Ride lasted about an hour and he was good by the end, but dripping wet, so opted to stop.

He has never acted up like that before, so it took me by surprise.


----------



## Lcarolyn (Dec 23, 2013)

Lots and lots of snow and low temps are not helping me motivate. Any suggestions? Inspirations?


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

5th ride for me today.

It was a good relaxing ride. Went out on the trails riding Gilbert. There is some logging equipment parked out in the woods near the trail that he was unsure about. So we circled around it for about 10 minutes, changing directions often. We went up and down a few small hills, around trees, over downed branches and trees. All of this was done off my seat and leg cues. Thanks to "Quiet Riding" I'm now really beginning to understand what my riding instructor has been teaching me. 

As for Vegas, I did LFR2 (Clinton Anderson's Fundamentals) going up and down a small hill. What I thought was the most stubborn, spooky, unpredictable, green broke appy that I bought from my trainer because she thought we would be good for each other has turned out to be a very trusting, from bumpy to smooth riding, one of the best horses that I have had the pleasure of working with. He now knows how to spook in place instead of spook and bolt. DH rode Vegas on the trail, while I rode Gilbert.

Tomorrow we take them both to the Saddlery club and I get to ride both of them in the arena. Tomorrow I will practice cantering.


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

Went for a great ride yesterday! It was sunny, 65 with a slight breeze, clear blue skies and sooooo nice from the grey murky mush weather we have had for the past gazillion years ( ok, 3 months or so)

I haven't been tracking miles, just trying to get out at least once a week for a solid ride. I think this makes 5 so far for the year!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^What a lovely photo! Might be kind of a spooky tree at night ;D

Keep up the good work, everyone :>


----------



## LoveofOTTB (Dec 7, 2014)

Hmm is it too late to join this thread? I hope not! I rode a lot starting into the new year, but my guy recently took off with me and it shook my confidence very badly since I had to bail off of him (Could not get him to stop at all..) So I have not ridden him since that happened, instead I have been doing ground work while I let my back take a break from riding. I plan on getting over myself and getting back into the saddle today, since my trainer is coming out to help me. I am having her ride him first, to see if he will do it again, and if not I am going to get on and stop being a wimp! I used to have this big fear of cantering (bad accident in high school) and he helped me get over it, so this was some weird freak thing that happened. He isn't lame or anything like that, so we are gonna give it a go today! I don't want this to get in the way of my riding, so I think this thread will help me get back into the saddle so to speak! My goal this summer is to show him with our local riding club, I have never shown him before (I got him at the end of summer) and so we have been working and training on Western Pleasure whenever we ride. My goal is to get a belt buckle at the end of the year! My local riding club does a lot of fun shows, and they add up the points at the end of the year, and if you have the most points, you can earn a belt buckle. Since I will be leaving for England next April, and can't bring my boy with me, I thought this would be a fun goal to work at! I can enjoy my last year with him, it will be bittersweet when I take him to his new home. But we will be back in a few years, and he will be mine again! I will post again later tonight after I have my ride, crossing my fingers it all goes well.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

7th and 8th rides over the weekend. A short trailride alone with my boy on Saturday (this one got a bit too "fun", as well, but everyone survived  ), and some schooling today - let him run off his steam at a good canter and popped a small fence. Walked off in the trails and this time he was completely calm - no guessing that he needs more work.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Welcome, OTTB! I am sorry to hear about your shake in confidence and that this will be your last year with your horse. But what a way to end it, with a buckle series! Best of luck to you and keep us updated!

I have lost it, this weekend was great, had plans that got cancelled so I had both days wide open. Did I ride? No. I don't know why. I made excuses, the ground is too muddy and it's slick (which is true on one end of the arena). I had cramps (true, but I KNOW riding helps ease them). I had housework to do.
Bad, bad karlie. And next weekend will be a no-go since I will be traveling.

You all are rocking it, though! Bravo!


----------



## LoveofOTTB (Dec 7, 2014)

Thank you =] Sadly we had some bad weather and my trainer was not able to make it to the barn. But we are hoping for warmer weather this week so she can help me get back to where I was. But I did get on him, it wasn't for very long and we mostly just walked around, did a little bit of trotting. But I think it helped me relax just a little. I also lunged him A LOT before hand to try to get some of that extra energy out, did more ground work with him as well. He is pasture boarded, but since he is a TB he just has so much energy, and some of that energy can become bad. We are working on it, and slowly getting back to where we were, I am just proud I was finally able to get back into the saddle, even if it was a slow ploddy type of ride ;] I sadly wasn't able to make it out to the barn tonight, work kicked my butt today ( I clean houses ). But tomorrow I plan on going out and depending on how warm it is, we will be riding!!

I have had weekends like that! I would make excuses, and not go to the barn. I did that a lot with my old mare. We did not click and she was super green broke. But with this gelding I have now, even though he can be a butt head, he is very sweet and has taught me a lot. So I try to get out and see him everyday or every other day. Before the accident I was riding almost every day, I sometimes wonder if he did it because he was sick of working lol


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

Had my 6th ride over the weekend on Sunday. Don't know if it counts as we didn't "officially" hit the trails, did a few minutes worth of working at the gate to one of the trails and then went into the arena and worked for about an hour before calling it a day.


----------



## LoveofOTTB (Dec 7, 2014)

So a little bit of an update, it has been COLD here. Too cold to ride, today it is -20 and when it hits that temp. I just go out and grain, groom a little in the heated stall part of the barn. The arena is not heated, so I wont even lunge him since it is that cold out. Not good for either of us. We are going to shoot for Saturday with my trainer and I, it says that is to be the warmest day of the week at a super hot 26! lol We shall see how it goes, keep warm everyone!!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Brrrrrrr! That is chilly! 
We have hit a warm snap here and finally the mud seems to have dried up a bit. Got in my 7th ride last night. A quick one after work before the sunset. And I am glad I did. I was in a crabby mood before the ride and Cruiser turned it around for me. Love that horse!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

*Ride #6 Dewey Tues 2/10*

I missed all last week with Doctor appts both Tues & Thurs.

This Tues I did get Ride #6 in, very short ride, there was a lesson at the other end of the arena, which I find a little awkward. Should I not ride? Only 1 student.

Did not get it together to go today though. Kept thinking I should, but single digit temps and fierce wind chill. 

Then I read someone has -20 today and feel like a wimp for not going. LOL


----------



## LoveofOTTB (Dec 7, 2014)

Well we were finally able to get together with my trainer last night! I did not ride, because she wanted me to see how exactly to handle him when he spooks, and that he is not a naughty boy, just has no confidence..like me. So she rode him, and she rode him a little aggressively so I was able to see how much of a good boy he really it. I don't ever get to see how he moves under saddle from the ground, and wow, did I fall in love with him all over again and than some. She showed me how to handle when we spooks, and that he wants to please, but since he was a lesson horse, he likes to try to only give you half of a side pass, or half of a leg yield. But she said I had been doing a very good job at getting him to where he needs to be, which just makes me so proud! She also explained, that since he has confidence issues, when you teach him something isn't bad (like an arena door) he is fine, but if something spooks him again over in that area, you have to start back to square one with him. So we are going to be working a lot of that. He was a very very good boy, and when she asked him to canter, he went into it amazingly, and never took off with her. I kept thinking and wondering why, and I voiced this to my trainer. She told me I HAVE to stop thinking about it, because it will make me nervous if I keep thinking about it and I will never do it again. So from this day on, i am going to stop thinking about it, and just do it.

I sadly was not able to get on him (which was our original plan) since my trainer had to stop in the middle of our lesson to help a girl get her horse under control. This mare made my old mare...look like an angel! My trainer was scared she was going to get hurt, so she had to show her what to do, and get the mare in line. But I plan on riding maybe sunday since today it will be -35 yay! lol I keep telling myself I love the cold..but it's not working. Is spring here yet?


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Unfortunately, I didn't get to ride over the week as one of my kitties was really sick and I stayed at home to care for her. But she's getting better so I visited my boy today and had a lovely ride - our 9th!

Didn't go to trails this time, but we had fun nonetheless - I rode bareback and bridleless, and, after a while, took the cordeo off as well. We rode in all three gaits and got over a tiny jump, because he was just so eager to do that and tried going at the jumps all the time.  Very pleased with my boy, this was a pleasant and relaxing experience.


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

I won't consider this as a ride, but we took all 3 of the horses out today for a long walk around the trails. Vegas loves splashing in water, so I wanted to see what the other 2 would do. Casey, my belgian, followed Vegas through the water. Vegas splashed water all over Casey. Gilbert, my soon to be 20 year old, was having no part of it on the way out on the trail. On the way back, he decided to lead the other 2 horses through the water puddle.

I did lay across Casey's back and had him walk on while I rubbed all over him. 

Once we got back home, Gilbert acted like he was a little disappointed when I put him back in the paddock. He loves being ridden and for being almost 20 he sure gets excited every time he see his saddle. It was a very pleasant 58 here today. Tomorrow the temperature is suppose to drop down to 18. If I can brave the cold, I will ride him tomorrow.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

10th ride today. In the arena at first, with some advice from an experienced friend, both in contact and making figures on a loose rein, and, finally, popping a jump once. My boy was a bit fidgety in the far end of the arena which is close to the forest - my guess is that some wildlife was shuffling about and he couldn't quite understand what's going on. 

We then walked off in the trails, with the said friend leading the way with her gelding in-hand. We went away from home very well and I cantered and trotted a bit in both directions to get him used to moving alone in our new trails, but, once both my friend and myself turned on our way home, my boy started getting explosive (the other horse was moving TOO SLOW, you see!), so I just opted to dismount and lead him home in-hand. Better be safe than sorry, you know...

Aaand I sat on a fat pony for a minute, but I guess that does not count as the 11th ride.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yesterday was our 13th ride of 2015, though my boy has also had 7 rides by my trainer. I'm pleased with these numbers, considering we've been battling rain/mud/cold fronts interspersed with summer heat.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Rides 8 and 9 done on Monday (hooray for silly federal holidays!) Rode both Cruiser and Chief, one was an excellent ride, one was really bad and worrying.

Good ride was Cruiser. We worked on getting more forward engagement and riding through from back to front. He is built really uphill, but likes to travel alternately like a bloodhound or a giraffe so we worked on seeking light contact and stretching through the neck with relaxation. It was excellent. Even got his left lead first shot.

Bad ride was Chief. He was excellent in the arena. Since we got him for my beginner DH, I have been working on really solidifying his WHOA and one rein stop. He was great about those, and was great about all his transitions and bending. I decided to try the hill that he threw a fit on last ride again. He was about 10x worse. Rearing and throwing himself about, backing into trees, bushes, rocks, almost over a small cliff. He was out of his mind. I worked him through it, but it was very weird. He has not exhibited this behavior before. I am quite sure it is not pain related. My worry is that while I can work him through it, what if he pulls that with my husband or my mom? I hate to give up on him, but I bought him as a beginner horse, and he is showing some behaviors that are NOT beginner friendly!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

*Ride #7 Dewey Tues 2/17*

Well I did get a ride in today on Dewey, in the indoor arena. 

There was no lesson going on, but there was 2 people doing some liberty work with 1 horse. Again I felt awkward.

I need to try much earlier in the day. I thought I was going late enough to miss most of the lesson, but got into the time for people getting off work I think.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Ride #10 (double digits!!!)

Not sure I should even count it, it was so short (15 minutes). Hopped on Cruiser, looked at my phone to see my start time, realized I had 15 minutes before I needed to be getting in the car to pick up chickens. Trotted down the hill to the mailbox, trotted back up and untacked, hahaha. But at least it was something.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

And ride #11 today. Did a 4 mile loop riding Cruiser and ponying Chief. Started off with a bit of a scare, we across a bedded deer that jumped up and spooked the boys. I almost came off, but my foot tangled in the lead rope and since the two were spooking opposite ways, somehow I got pulled back in the saddle. That's a once in lifetime event...I hope.
The rest of the ride was good and no more spooks.


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

Beautiful horses Karlie.

Not sure when I will get to ride again. We've been having some really bad weather which started on Sunday. It started with an ice storm, then went to snow, then more ice, now freezing rain and sleet. There's still a lot of people without power since Sunday night. So far I have been blessed to only have been without power for short periods of time. Even while I'm typing this, I can hear the rain and sleet falling on top of the house and hitting the windows. Schools have been closed all week. I only got to work about 24 hours all week. I wouldn't mind being off work if I was still able to get in some ride time.

This is unusual weather for MS. I'm use to it being in the 50s here this time of year on most days, sometimes reaching the lower 60s. According to the weather report, the weather will remain the same for about another week.


----------



## LoveofOTTB (Dec 7, 2014)

Ok, so its been a while since I posted. We are in the middle of moving into town from the base, so I have been busy! I was able to get a ride in last Sunday, it wasn't for very long..and it wasn't the best of rides ever. Manhattan decided that day he wanted to be extremely afraid of the tractor (which he is never afraid of...ever) and it was oh so hard to get his focus back on me =[ This is such a struggle with him, and I am starting to doubt myself as a rider, and also wonder if I am doing things correctly. But since that day, it has been below -10F and so I have not been able to ride. Way to cold for both him and me, so we have just been spending time together, I have been grooming him and just being around him. It's nice, but I want to get back in the saddle and work with him. On the ground he is not as spooky, except for two days ago...he spooked pulled back, and broke my lead rope (yay.....) I think this is the erm....8th lead rope I have gone through since I got him in September. I knew when I bought him about the pulling back thing, and I can handle it. He has actually improved on that lol doesn't do it as much now. But I was told he was bombproof and obviously he is not. So since I lack confidence....it is hard for me. Like I said earlier I keep asking myself if I am a good enough rider to ride him? or if I am creating his issues under saddle, because I am not a good enough rider. My trainer was able to handle him perfectly, and he looked soo amazing with her riding him...just makes me second guess myself. But I hope to ride tomorrow, it will be 33 out so warm enough to ride finally! Today it is -35 again...love going from one extreme to another! haha


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ride #14 was Saturday. My greenie was having forward issues, but we had lope-off-every time-I-asked-anything issues Sat, lol. Took him for a brief trail ride to relax, then prepared for IceMageddon, which began Sunday pm here in Texas.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

OTTB, I am sorry to hear you are struggling. It is hard, and having shaky confidence makes it even harder. I have been there! I think it is important to keep in mind that this time of year horses do tend to play up a bit. I know that is part of the problem I have been having with Chief lately (who is for sale, not just because of that though). Hang in there and talk it out with your trainer. It sounds like she has been great to work with.


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

Ride 7 & 8 Two horses.

I had such a good day, I figure I would revive this thread.

We have been getting a lot of bad weather so I haven't been able to ride much. Snow, lots of rain leaving it too wet for me to ride. Friday the temperature dropped, it lightly snowed yesterday. But today it was 68 outside so we decided to take the horses out.

I groomed 2 of the horses, they're shedding like crazy. Did some ground school with all 3 of them, then decided to go for a ride.

Gilbert, my 20 year old, got rode 1st. No matter how long he sit, he acts like he was just rode yesterday. He's my steady eddie so I practice on him before I get on my green broke appy. I rode him for over an hour. It was so calm and relaxing.

Then I got on Vegas. He didn't want to leave the other horses. By the time I rode him in circles around the other horses for awhile, did a few ORS, with lots of roll backs he as ready to go anywhere I pointed his nose. Today was the 1st time I really rode him since I fell off him a few months ago. Now I'm getting ready to put some miles under his feet. When the weather permits, from 5:30-7:30 is my horsey time. Most of my focus will be on Vegas since I plan to ride him in some local shows.

Yes today was a good day.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Ride #1 Chief

Have been on Chief 6 times now, the first one I consider a ride was yesterday.

First 2 times were just getting on/off from both sides and standing still.

3rd time I ask for forward but only got one or two steps forward, and a bunch of tiny backward steps. He did disengage his back end well though. I asked for advice on the forum.

4 and 5 I waited for another boarder to be on hand, and when Chief did not move forward, ask them to come in and lead me around. First time was just getting used to weight on his back. Second was a bit longer, just stayed relaxed and moved with him. He stayed very close to her, basically following her. Got a forward step one time before my lead person moved. 

Yesterday, just Chief and I alone. He walked off calmly and I just let him go where he wanted. Was pleased he walked in straight lines, to the fence all the way across the arena then stop. By end of ride I was focusing my body on turning before the fence, and he followed my focus.

I am very happy.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh my, I had forgotten this thread! 

ann, great work with Chief! Sounds like you are starting him in such a positive, calm manner. Can't wait to hear of his progress.

I think I have gotten about 30-40 rides in, and with only 3 months left in the year I doubt I will make my 100 ride goal. But I will keep at it when I can. I had a bunch of set backs including straining my own back, getting caught up in construction around the house, about 3 weeks of travel for work, and now smoke in the air. But I will keep at it when I can.

I switched to riding in my English saddle, and it has helped with the hip pain I was dealing with, and I feel more competent and like I know what to do in an English saddle. Even started Chief over gymnastics and small cross rails.


----------

